# What am I?....



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

I've had this pair for a while now....what exactly are they? :-?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe they're Cobalt blues (metriaclima callainos (sp?)). Shouldn't be kept as a pair, unless they're both females.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_Metriaclima callainos_ indeed. That big fella looks like a male and even keeping a pair of females is not the best idea. A group of two or three females for a single male is best.


----------



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

That's what I thought they were....but every time I searched the net for pics of cobalts I'd end up with pics of blue w/black stripes. :roll: Thanks for the info....BTW, I usually don't keep the 2 together (learned the hard way when I almost lost one) but I just moved and am in the process of setting up my tanks. :thumb:


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it just me or does it appear that the possible male has a hump?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

DMWave45 said:


> Is it just me or does it appear that the possible male has a hump?


It's not uncommon for some large Zebra types to get humps as they age. I've seen old _M. estherae_ that look like _Cy. moorii_. That fish is likely a few years old.


----------



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah....had him for about 3 years now. Bought him and a male red zebra when they were both juvies....still have both.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Metriaclima Callainos. Nice fish.


----------

